# Be careful swimming in Buckeye 5/18/2010



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Decided to give the eyes a try at Buckeye this morning.Caught my limit before noon and was off the lake before the noon hour.However something strange happened about 9 am this morning.I was trolling in 10 ft of water and bam ,it hit and hit hard .As soon as it hit I knew I had some serious meat.I kicked the boat out of gear and it literally pulled my 14ft boat completely around and towards 14 to 16 ft of water.I was using powerpro 10lb and it striped line like a marlin would.I was about out of line several times.After about 30 mins and numerous attempts to get it up,each time gaining a few feet on it,than losing 6 ft more again.I couldn't get the thing up off bottom.After numerous attempts it became bored with me and took off to the west turning the boat again and suddenly the line went slack.I never came close to seeing the fish but this picture explains the slack line.It was a shad rap Sr5. Any ideas on what you think it was.I have an idea but just want to hear others imput.The lure was not faulty as I have used it and caught many fish on it already so a faulty plug is out.There are no muskie in buckeye now so that eliminated them.Let's hear your theory.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Big flathead.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Not sure other then a big cat or turtle. Getting your limit sounded good, good job.


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

I would say big pissed off turtle.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

swam way too fast for a turtle


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

"puter,
YES there are Muskie in Buckeye. The channel and entrance into the Copper Penny use to be a great place to catch them. 

I've also seen a few Saugeye that could do that. I had something strip my line a few weeks ago also. ( Same area you were in)


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Probably a good cat or striper. I've had a couple of those darn things break on me (just not on a fish). That stinks you didn't get a glimpse of it though. We might of had a "New state record striper" thread.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> We might of had a "New state record striper" thread.


I bet we wouldn't


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

sure hope it wasnt a boat with a big outboard motor that just seen you at the last minute and turned across your line. just kidding. i would say MISFIT put a order in to the big man (god) to mess with you a little.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

hey dick I cant tell by the picture is that crankbait bit into or is it broke into? It looks like the one you used the day we was out!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Dale do you really think there are any musky left from when they stocked them back then? If so it would be a nice one, now you have me all dreamy eyed and drooling.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm guessing you snagged a big carp in the side. 

Just a guess mind you.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Bill, it was the same plug and it broke right at the bill,The darn fish still has the hooks & body.
Also I bet Misfit was behind it too and just laughing his butt off. Personally I think it was a really big flathead cat.I also think it was in excess of 50lbs.I've caught 30lb cats on the Ohio before and could always get em eventually after a fight but this thing wanted nothing to do with the surface and me.But we'll never know unless it chokes on the plug and floats


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

jshbuckeye,
I do know there use to be, and I'm sure all of them aren't gone, some really nice Muskie in there. I wasn't to long ago that two brothers I know would fish for them a lot. They caught and released several. They grew up on Buckeye and knew where and how to catch them. They are the ones that showed me the Copper Penny area to catch them. It has been a while but my guess is there are still some in there waiting to be caught.
I've been on that lake since 1950 when my grandparents first built a place. My Dad and Mom also had the place for many years. I still get out there often, as you can see from my post.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

dale, 
did the 2 brothers happen to be twins?

i heard someone say just 2 or 3 years ago that they swore they saw one roll in a canal. haven't heard of one being caught out of there for a long time. wish they'd restock it with'em


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Dick, your description of the fight sure makes a huge cat sound like the only plausible culprit. For as long as you had it hooked a wiper would not have just hugged the mud, and whereas a big saugeye may rip some line, I can't see them having the jaw strength or leverage to bite/break a crank in half.



DaleM said:


> YES there are Muskie in Buckeye.


That's an interesting comment, Dale. Are you thinking ancient fish, successful reproduction, or phantom stocker???


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with the big flat head. For that long a fight, a muskie should have surfaced at some point. The pulling you down to the bottom and runs sounds pretty cat like. Its hard when you put a lot of work into a fish and never get to see it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hunt-- you got it! ( do you know them?) I worked with their Dad and brother in the Fire Dept. Also grew up with the family. The Twins were younger - late comers

Wiper- nope not at all just plain old muskie. I know several that will agree with me also. Like I said I've been around that lake since 1950, they haven't stocked them in a long time, but they are still there.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a big female black crappie and she is PO'd.


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Dick, my only quess would be something I wished I had on the end of my line I am sure that had to be some of the best 30 minutes spent on the water a Better to have hooked and lost then never hooked at all!!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

st.slippy said:


> I agree with the big flat head. For that long a fight, a muskie should have surfaced at some point. The pulling you down to the bottom and runs sounds pretty cat like. Its hard when you put a lot of work into a fish and never get to see it.


This would be my bet as well.
Those are the kind of fish stories you will never forget.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

DaleM said:


> Wiper- nope not at all just plain old muskie. I know several that will agree with me also. Like I said I've been around that lake since 1950, they haven't stocked them in a long time, but they are still there.


Dale, I'm not disagreeing, I'm trying to learn something.  Do you (or anyone else for that matter) have any idea when the state stopped stopped stocking muskie in Buckeye? My impression was that it was at least 20 years ago making any surviving fish definately defying the odds. I did a little searching, but came up with nothing that detailed on Buckeye. I do recall that during my tournament (bass) fishing days in the early 80's it wasn't uncommon to hear stories of participants hooking a 'ski around Cranberry!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Wiper,
it's been along time since they stocked any, but I do remember a few years ago someone catching one. Hard to tell if it was a left over or one that was either stocked by mistake ( there are some that ended up in the trucks when they released other type fish) or one that was still around. Not sure if they reproduced in there either.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

The last state stocking of Muskie in Buckeye was 1984 and the two hatchery guys that did it was transfered upstate as punishment.At least that was what the two told me was the reason for the transfer in 1985.Not only did they put unauthorized muskie in Buckeye but ,walleye & the first wipers.They fished Buckeye themselves and was taking care of their fishing lake.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I just read where the life span can be 25 to 30 yrs, not sure when they were stocked last so one could possibly be swimming out there what a brute it would be as I was trying to say before. I fish with one of the twins he use to be my neighbor, my daughter was in his daughters wedding I have heard the stories of the skis they caught there and seen the mounts on the wall but in are 11 yrs of hunting skis together never once have we said hey lets go to buckeye for some muskie fishing. We have drifted for cats on a hot summers day before though.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have hooked 2 muskies at clear fork before I would guess both was around 6 to 8 lbs and after 5 min or so fighting they both broke water then they would head back to the bottom, from the report I read from dick I would (guess) large cat fish!! Never got any of the 2 muskies in to the boat but I did get to see them breaking water!!


----------



## olemuddycat (Apr 5, 2005)

wow, this is a great post, it gave me goosebumps after reading puters report and picture because i was thinking right away a possible musky. My two twin uncles that you talked about caught many husky muskys throughout the 80's and early nineties, and to this day they do talk about there possibly being a few left over in that lake. Huntorfish that possible musky sighting a few years ago was in the nw corner of the marsh area close to the state park, real close to deep water. Dale, its a small world, that was my father and grandfather that u worked with, thats pretty cool. My guess would be a big ol flathead, but then again u never do know.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

looks like all you can do now is get an under water camera hahah and that will tell you


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

DaleM said:


> Hunt-- you got it! ( do you know them?) I worked with their Dad and brother in the Fire Dept. Also grew up with the family. The Twins were younger - late comers
> 
> Wiper- nope not at all just plain old muskie. I know several that will agree with me also. Like I said I've been around that lake since 1950, they haven't stocked them in a long time, but they are still there.


these twins dont happen to work at millersport fire dept now do they?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

olemuddycat said:


> Dale, its a small world, that was my father and grandfather that u worked with, thats pretty cool.


Small world indeed. Now I know I'm getting old! I can still picture your uncles fishing for the Muskies. 

[/QUOTE] =these twins dont happen to work at millersport fire dept now do they? [/QUOTE]

Not sure about that.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

i know them, but not real well. I'm friend's with some of their relatives.
jcot... no they don't work at the fire department


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

it would probly eat the camera alot of them look like fish, so hang on tight.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I know that spot Dale speaks of at the copper penny channel.It was funny as such big toothy fish was coming out of the area on a sand bar and it was always popular with the younger groupies on sunny days,it looked like a scene from one of those reality shows with the booze & parties while most of them had no idea Mr Muskie was lurking among them. Bobby Brumlow,(RIP) , was a big name fisherman whom killed them there on a regular basis.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone else find the title funny?

Swimming/Buckeye?

I love to fish Buckeye but I highly doubt it could ever be hot enough to actually swim in Buckeye.



puter, I just wish you would have got a picture of that beast so we could have all seen it.

Funny thing is I have called Buckeye Lake, "Buckeye Ocean" for about 20 year now. Maybe there really was a reason I changed its name.....lol


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

puterdude said:


> I know that spot Dale speaks of at the copper penny channel.It was funny as such big toothy fish was coming out of the area on a sand bar and it was always popular with the younger groupies on sunny days,it looked like a scene from one of those reality shows with the booze & parties while most of them had no idea Mr Muskie was lurking among them. Bobby Brumlow,(RIP) , was a big name fisherman whom killed them there on a regular basis.


Muskies used to be all over that sandbar in the spring and fall when I was younger.
But yea,I bet you hooked into one of the relic Flatheads that are still in there feasting on crappie


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Mykidsr1 said:


> Anyone else find the title funny?
> 
> Swimming/Buckeye?
> 
> ...


You haven't lived until you've been knee deep in duck crap swimmin in Buckeye. I swam in it for years growin up and Im fine!!! Except for my twitch and oh yea,my pee glows


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Mykidsr1 said:


> Anyone else find the title funny?
> 
> Swimming/Buckeye?
> 
> ...


thats funny too cause if me or my dad call each other up its "hey wanna go to buckeye ocean or yuckeye lake"


----------



## T-GORE (Apr 26, 2010)

I happen to know the twins you all r talking about really well and fish and hunt alot with one of them and they both still live around the lake and if there was a chance that there was muskie still in the lake you would still se them out there after them not driveing to Saltfork or clearfork or alum.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

puterdude the more i think about it i think that fish was a cousin to catfish hunter off of Grumpy Old Men.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

My money is on a flathead. My buddy that I work with has shown me some pictures of flatties that he catches out of there on a pretty regular basis and they could do that no problem. But my fingers are crossed that some of those musky are still in there


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Great thread...lots of good insight.

I think I've got an old Swim Whiz laying around somewhere. Next trip to Buckeye, I may pull it around a bit...just in case!


----------



## T-GORE (Apr 26, 2010)

Plus i guess if u look at it this way a hatchery raised muskie grows alot faster and has a shorter life span than a true BROOD muskie. Witch is a muskie that had the needed habbitat to reproduce . If brood muskies were in buckeye than yes they are there but they was not. And by now 20 years later since that last batch of muskies were put in buckeye they r long gone. Unless there was extras and they put them in but hebron hatchery dosent raise muskies so doubt it . If i was to guess i would say big flathead by how you said it stayed down deep i have cought my share of muskies and seen some huge ones caught and they useally show thereselfs.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone ever catch smaller flatheads out of Buckeye? I've only ever caught one and it was 36 pounds yet I catch smaller channels and bullheads all the time. Not that I target the flatheads but I'd think I'd run into them more often.


----------



## cornfedboy3 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have seen a few very large Blue Cats get taken from Buckeye and they will hit a crank hard and fast. It was that or a large flathead!!!


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

I have call'd the C.S.I to open a case on this one. the killing of a good crank bait is a 1 deg felony. this fish must be stop'd.Befor any more crank's get hert.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

cornfedboy3 said:


> I have seen a few very large Blue Cats get taken from Buckeye and they will hit a crank hard and fast. It was that or a large flathead!!!


Id like to see a blue cat picture from buckeye. I was 99% sure that there were no blues in there but Id love to be proven wrong.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Shortdrift & I was talking last evening about this and he came up with an interesting idea or possibility.Flatties are very strong and very capable of pulling a boat around but how many times have you seen pictures of the angler holding them with their hands in their mouths?Hardly ever does one hurt your hand as big as they are,but have you ever stuck your hand into a channel cat's mouth?They have amazing strength in their mouths and personally I think the strongest freshwater fish in regards to mouth strength.The state record channel cat is 30lb or so,what's the possibility of a 40 or 50 lb channel cat being in Buckeye? We all know the population of channels in Buckeye is excellant and we all know they have plenty to eat.I guess food for thought,just an idea.I have and will keep the lure as a reminder and conversation piece,heck would make a nice necklace for my wife


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I caught a small Muskie in Raccoon Creek about five years ago. One day about 15 years ago I was catching smallies right and left in there--all of a sudden there was a huge swoosh, and the bite turned off. I thought that might have been a muskie which sent them to their hiding places. Is there anything between Raccoon and Buckeye which would keep them from getting to there?


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

My money is on a large catfish as well, but I still think there is a chance of it being a really large wiper. I remember the large one I caught last year towed me around for a good ten minutes. Granted I was in a canoe and not a boat but they do put up a helluva fight. Just a guess. Good job anyways.

By the way I'm not sure if it was the strength of the jaws that broke the bait or just the torque from the fight.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Big Flathead gets my vote. A Turtle wouldn't have peeled that much line off that fast and a wiper would have surfaced at some point i'd think. Channel Cats have strong jaws too but not like a Big Flat. I've seen and heard about alot of Flathead hunters who've felt the pain and resultant "Raw Meat-Hand" when they had one clamp down on 'em. It's why i wear a glove usually (and take alot of sh*t for it


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

It was probably a mutated bull cat. Those suckers have a strong bite,  JK.

I would not doubt there are a few giant channels. I still feel like you have a better chance of it being a flattie but channels could do it. We'll never know I guess.


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Ohio's only White Sturgeon?


----------

